# dead hard drive



## csire_98 (Mar 15, 2008)

I suspect I have a dead hard drive. I'm looking for the least expensive way to salvage my series 2. I only have a laptop as a pc and am looking for suggestions. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

All the info you need is at mfslive.org.

If your Tivo drive is truly dead and you cannot back up the image, you will have to purchase the $20 Instant Cake software for your model from dvrupgrade.com. For this, you need a desktop pc to access ide channels directly.

Edited to correct address above.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

dwit said:


> All the info you need is at winmfs.com.
> 
> If your Tivo drive is truly dead and you cannot back up the image, you will have to purchase the $20 Instant Cake software for your model from dvrupgrade.com. For this, you need a desktop pc to access ide channels directly.


Did you really want mfslive.com?

Without IDE connections on the laptop you need to purchase a pre-loaded hard drive available from weaknees or dvrupgrade


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

HomeUser said:


> Did you really want mfslive.com?
> 
> Without IDE connections on the laptop you need to purchase a pre-loaded hard drive available from weaknees or dvrupgrade


Yeah, I did actually mean *mfslive.org*.

I guess an incorrect address helps about as much as a *bad link*.

Will edit to correct.

I think many are successful using ide to usb adapters as per mfslive: Computer Set Up


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

HomeUser said:


> Without IDE connections on the laptop you need to purchase a pre-loaded hard drive available from weaknees or dvrupgrade


Why can't he use a usb to ide adapter?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Cheapest would be commercial IDE drive to suit+USB-IDE adapter (or USB-IDE-SATA if S3 model)+Instantcake (for image, if a begged one is not obtainable)+MFSLive.

The latest tools support USB-IDE adapters.


----------



## csire_98 (Mar 15, 2008)

Well, I'm finally getting around to trying this upgrade. I have a new hard drive and a usb to ide adapter. I've created a mfslive 1.3b boot cd. I've attached the original tivo drive to my laptop. Where do I go from here?


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Have you tried to confirm if the drive is truly dead. If it is, you will need to purchase an Instant Cake image from dvrupgrade.com. Although since you are using a laptop, this doesn't appear to be an option for you. Although, as referenced above, you may be able to use the mfs boot cd's and Instant Cake to supply the image.

To proceed the way you have, one is hoping to be able to copy just the image(back up), or clone the entire drive content(mfscopy) from the old drive to a new drive. The easiest way for a novice is the download the *winmfs* program from mfslive.org. To do this, you have to register at their forums and download.

Winmfs does the work using windows and is much simpler than the boot cd's for a novice. The directons also seem to be more helpful with winmfs.

*WinMFS - Beta Build 8 Guide *

Here is the guide for using the boot cd's:

*MFSLive Linux Boot CD - Full Guide*


----------



## csire_98 (Mar 15, 2008)

when attaching a hard drive to laptop via usb adapter, what jumper position should the hard drive be in?


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Most work fine with Cable select. This is usually the manufacturer default setting.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

csire_98 said:


> Well, I'm finally getting around to trying this upgrade. I have a new hard drive and a usb to ide adapter. I've created a mfslive 1.3b boot cd. I've attached the original tivo drive to my laptop. Where do I go from here?


 Make the stand alone backup image using the backup command

cat /proc/partitions
this will display a table of all the recognized hard drives
find your normal 'C' drive for my example I am using the first partition on hda hda1

the TiVo drive should have many partitions for the backup command use the root device handel in my example /dev/sdb

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/cdrive
"backup -f 9999 -qso /mnt/cdrive/mybackup.tbk /dev/sdb" (sdb may be different for your computer).

Should only take a couple of minutes.

Now you have a backup image on your C drive.
unmount /mnt/cdive

reboot with your new drive
then use the restore command to write the image to the new drive

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/cdrive
restore -s 127 -xzpi /mnt/cdrive/mybackup.tbk /dev/sdb
will take several minutes again then
unmount /mnt/cdive
shutdown the computer and you are ready to test the dirve.

EASY, EH!  Or just go with dwit's suggestion and use the menu driven WinMFS from the same web site



dwit said:


> Yeah, I did actually mean mfslive.org.


both .com and .org link to the same site.


----------



## csire_98 (Mar 15, 2008)

gonna try winmfs. I've tried registering for mfslive and have been waiting for the registration email for about half an hour now. anyone know how long it usually takes to get the confirmation email?


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

csire_98 said:


> gonna try winmfs. I've tried registering for mfslive and have been waiting for the registration email for about half an hour now. anyone know how long it usually takes to get the confirmation email?


That also was the toughest thing about winmfs for me; getting registered. I had to post a note in a thread asking Spike to pm me to help me get on.

You might try attempting by using a dihherent email.


----------



## csire_98 (Mar 15, 2008)

looks like I'm going to have to go with Instantcake since winmfs doesn't seem to recognize my original tivo drive... will let you know how it goes.


----------



## csire_98 (Mar 15, 2008)

I think I just wasted $20 but can you use Instantcake w/ a laptop?


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Suggest you try to borrow a friend or relative's pc. Pretty sure that is the only way to use Instant cake on it's own.

Or maybe classicsat can advise on how to use Instant Cake in conjuction with the mfslive linux boot cd, as mentioned above.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can get the image off the instantcake CD, if you know how. It is in a directory that begins with a ".", which in linux, hides it from normal view.


----------



## 2devnull (Nov 10, 2005)

Is the image for an R10 available for download anywhere?


----------

